
Hopefully, the Ultimate Guide to a Flat Icon Set - josephscott
https://medium.muz.li/icon-set-3b4fc87dc6b5
======
ollin
Agreed on points in the article. Would be good to note that using thinner
stroke for interior details (and thicker strokes for "important" lines that
represent large depth discontinuities) is also a reasonable design choice
(example:
[https://dribbble.com/shots/1324699-Icons](https://dribbble.com/shots/1324699-Icons)
[https://dribbble.com/shots/1329630-More-
Icons](https://dribbble.com/shots/1329630-More-Icons) )–this is pretty common
in non-icon illustrations as well.

------
sachleen
Don't really see a point in all the gifs. Would be much easier to see the
difference if you just showed two separate images of good/bad examples.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Took me at least three loops to even realize what the gifs were illustrating.

------
kingkongjaffa
Those gifs are awful and distracting.

Awful UX.

------
ggm
Good guidance badly executed. Click to reveal with no sideways scroll might
have been better

~~~
allover
> Good guidance badly executed.

Could you not think of a nicer way to word this, given that you consider the
guidance 'good', and presumably understand a lot of work went into it?

~~~
ggm
The words about how to design icons are very good. But the execution of how to
show them wasn't nearly as good. I think it had an overall consistency, but
unfortunately it worked against the intent of the 1->2 reveal because it was
hard to get a stable view of the icon images before/after.

Hows that?

~~~
allover
> Hows that?

There's a balance and you missed it both times

------
et2o
The persistent webpage bar takes up 1/3rd of my screen on landscape. Highly
irritatng

~~~
allover
That's the fault of Medium, not the author. Are you going to post this comment
on every Medium post?

~~~
et2o
No it isn't. It's a feature of what Muz.li added and isn't as bad on other
medium articles.

------
jensvdh
Those GIFS are highly annoying and not useful at all.

------
na85
Questionable UX and site design choices by the author aside, I found the
advice for graphic design of flat icons to be spot-on.

Re-packaged into a gist or some other less-annoying format sans-gifs, and this
would be a stellar resource.

